# Atwood Water Temps?



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me the water temps down at Atwood Lake? Planning on going down there Sunday morning with a buddy and we will be using our float tubes in some of the back bays. Need to see if we should bring the waders or just wear our shorts. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Last I seen, mid 70s. With lots of people swimming. The heat this week it will continue to rise. Should be fine with shorts


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome thank you very much for the quick reply!


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Ok I was there at 7:00am & the water temp was 74 & higher when I left at noon , so Im done fishing there with boat . Now ill fish FUR catfish from shore .


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

No need for waders now. Tuesdays water temp was 74 Today's water temp a balmy 82.5.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Wow that heated up quick! Haha. Hell it will be like taking a bath in the morning! Hopefully we can find some bass!


----------



## hillbillybelownewphilly (Nov 16, 2006)

Shad are about to go off of spawn. Ive been hitting some at night throwing a kvd 1.0 squarebill, shad pattern along the rocks. Caught a 3 lber last night. They may still be trying to feed on them Sunday. Worth a shot.


----------

